# Time frame to process my portugues nationality through marriage



## Gerardlobo (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi everyone, I would humbly request anyone of you to to please help me in knowing the time frame of completing the portuguese nationality process . I live in London and I love to be in Portugal. As I married a portuguese passport holder for more than 3 yrs, I had applied for portuguese nationality in January this year, but I am yet to receive the process number. Can you please help me in knowing how long it may take for the process number and the nationality process to ve completed? Thanks.


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Gerard, to reply to your question. It can take sometime, due to the volume of requests has being happened lately. Where did you submitted your application?. Have you provided all the necessary paper work for the citizenship ? Sometimes it can be due on lack of documentations.

Regards,


----------

